# Top Shops



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is a shop in Crete, Nebraska.....very nice.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/videos/v/85930392/top-shops-shop-and-machine-storage-complex.htm?


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes, very nice. A rule of thumb regarding shop buildings: Whatever you think you need, double or triple it.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

RockmartGA said:


> Yes, very nice. A rule of thumb regarding shop buildings: Whatever you think you need, double or triple it.


Same holds true for equipment storage or hay storage


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Very nice shop.

At least they featured a guy that uses it.A few yrs ago they featured one 20 miles from me.The guy takes his tractors to town for a oil changes.The help is not allowed to get his shop dirty and mainly used for storage of toys and collector cars.Local BTO golden spoon kid.


----------

